# Cichlid Pool (56K warning)



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

After UV filter:


----------



## gpatel2004 (Oct 17, 2007)

very kool


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm jealous! Nice pond/pool.


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you guys! 
Some more:


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

thats outside? where you live?

i allways wanted to do this with one of them in my basement lol


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

> i allways wanted to do this with one of them in my basement


 me too 8)


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Outside, mates!

Im from Brasil.

Glad u like it !


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## traumatic (Sep 28, 2006)

perty cool, never seen a blue pond before.


----------



## aroussel (Mar 5, 2003)

very nice looking! I will have to dig up the pics i had when mine was up and running.


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00380.jpg








http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00377.jpg








http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00373.jpg








http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00383.jpg








http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00386.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00388.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00391.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00389.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00390.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00393.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00394.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00397.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00395.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00398.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00399.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00400.jpg

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00401.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00370.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00368.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00366.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00365.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00364.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00329.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o189 ... C00328.jpg


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice fish too. Always like these type of ponds. Just looks more natural. Wish I lived somewhere this would be possible. Another thing I hate about Michigan.


----------



## vulturex (Aug 1, 2007)

I think that Sciaenochromis fryeri would be a nice addtion. Fact is that you must have one or more there 

That pool rocks, anybody is thinking about swim there? I do!

[]'s


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, mate!

You are not the first to suggest that, I must say. IÂ´ll think about it... 
My friends are crazy to go inside and swim LoL .

Seeya.


----------



## ubergoober (Mar 21, 2006)

Very Nice Tad.... I must admit the Front's do look very nice in there. I don't think I'll ever kep them in a standard aquarium due to space requirements but they look great in that set-up. Good Luck!


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks, uber! 
And apparently they grow faster too! Now, Im with 2 of them.


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

very nice!


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a thought have you ever tryed to get/make a clear box that you could put just below the surface so that you could take pictures of you're fish? I saw it on another forum and the guys pictures came out realy good. he used it for his tank but I thought since you have a pool it might help with the reflections off the surface for taking pics of individual fish. I don't know how well it would work but I was just thinking about it as I was looking thrue you're post. and I must add that I would love to swim in you're pond  nice work.


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Actually, I have. I guess it would be very very nice. YouÂ´re welcome to swim hehe.

Thanks man!


----------



## wheyl (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice. 
:thumb: 
Judging from the first few pics it looked like you were going to make it gound level and then decided to go above ground. Any reason for that?

How big is it? Stocking list maybe?


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Actually, I was removing the pool in those first photos. I made it above ground because its better looking, the water has no chances to contamination with cleaning products, its much better to see the fishes and a lot better to clean the bottom. 
It has 658 gals.


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

* 1 frontosa
* 4 leleupis
* 4 venustus
*2 kandangos
* 3 lab yellow 
*1 lab lividus
*1 couple of aulonocaras 
* 1 marlieri 
*1 black parrot
* 1 dimidiochromis compressiceps 
*2 cyrtocara moori

21, as long as I remember.


----------



## vulturex (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey man

What about the blue one that I told you, I can't see any Fryeri on that list ! Do I need to sent you some of my natural photoshopied ( In fact HPphotosmarted ) fry to get it done ?

Remeber, aquarism without prissiness.

[]'s


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Hello Vulturex,

actually, Im worried about not getting it crowded. But if u wanna send me some, I appreciate it! hehe. 
Do u have some pics?


----------



## vulturex (Aug 1, 2007)

Dont worry. If you afford postal services, I will  ! 
Yes, just go to photocontest > "Ill Tell You something".

[]'s


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

Wow nice. Being outdoors, do you have to worry about animals looking for a midnight snack?


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Vulturex, 
I sell my house and get those fish, then!

Jam,

thanks God here is a big city and I donÂ´t have these predators. At day, some birds try to fish them , without success.

IÂ´ve got to take more pics... they look so much different now.


----------



## vulturex (Aug 1, 2007)

Nah, not your house... maybe just your pool 
What is your postal code ?

I would love to see new pics

[]'s


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

I have all those girls from SOS Malibu here...


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

NEW ONES


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Really nice pond mate. :thumb:

But dude, you live in Brazil :!:

Why go for those tarted up african cichs, when you have some of the best in the world in your own back yard?


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

People say the neighborÂ´s cow is always fatter. 
But I have a tank with 2 uarus and 1 severum. Love them.

Thanks"!


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

18 oct:








Now:


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice i would love to have that to look at


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Appreciate that, man!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

any time and that most be cool to hand feed all those fish


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

I get out of food really quick if I dont hold myself.


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

yea i bet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

TADEU SARTINI said:


>


great hand fedding :thumb: 
watch out with your fingers ,that venustus looks hungry


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks saturnine!

The nice thing is they know my hand is not food, so theyÂ´re gentle. (not the lividus hehe)
Hope someday travel to chile.

Regards.


----------



## thepitclub (Aug 4, 2007)

Beautiful pond, I'm insanely jealous of your weather there!



chapman76 said:


> Nice fish too. Always like these type of ponds. Just looks more natural. Wish I lived somewhere this would be possible. Another thing I hate about Michigan.


Ha Ha, lots of things to hate about MI, huh?! 
Actually I have several outdoor ponds that are seasonal, and I bring my fish in (basement, pre-formed ponds) when it starts to get cold. I started with just koi in my larger ponds, and some guppies and platies in my lilly ponds. Then I purchased some Frontosa fry from a local breeder this summer and he had an outdoor pond that he kept them in all summer. Even though I am a bit leary of the storks having an expensive lunch, I'm going to try an african pond next summer!


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

If u need any help. :thumb:


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Oscarlover (Jan 22, 2010)

very nice!! My boyfriend and I are thinking about turning an old hot tub into a pond. However, we do live in Canada so not sure about what to do about it in the winter time


----------



## foevaafta (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i would love a front pond. but it gets too cold and too hot here


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

Recently, IÃ‚Â´ve performed some stripping fry from a Labdochromis yellow. 
It was quiet interesting. Have anyone done it also?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I've stripped a few. Great thread and pics, thanks for reviving it!

Take a look at the first pages if you haven't seen them.


----------



## TADEU SARTINI (Oct 21, 2006)

ThankÃ‚Â´s, I appreciate that.

Ill post some new pics.

Regards.


----------

